

IPad: A computer for the rest of them - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/ipad-a-computer-for-the-rest-of-them/

======
inovica
I was one of the people who was underwhelmed when it was announced the other
day. I've subsequently realised though that it's true - there is a place for
it. My mother would love one as all she wants to do is send/receive email,
browse the web and manage photos. It should be a great 'family' device also
that can just sit in the kitchen

~~~
stcredzero
I was thinking coffee table. But kitchen is just as good. The form factor is
much better than iPhone or laptop for recipes.

------
Dryw
The iPad will sell like hotcakes. While it doesn't have a true computing
"niche", it has the Apple brand behind it, and seems extremely easy to use.
I'd rather buy one of these than a netbook or an e-reader for sure.

------
stcredzero
_Remember back in the days of VHS when recording one TV program while watching
another required one to pour over a users manual while haphazardly pressing an
assortment of buttons in the hopes that you’d figure it out? Nowadays, DVR
systems are so simple that the average 10-year old can watch a Baseball game
while simultaneously setting up a series recording of 30 Rock. The technology
is not only easier to use, but a helluva lot more powerful, and it’s that
balance that drives Apple’s products. The iPad embodies that balance for the
large group of consumers who get their tech news from CNN’s cable channel
instead of from Engadget._

The closing paragraph says it all very well.

------
aristus
So we've advanced to mere disdain. Better than undisguised contempt, I guess.
But beware talking down to your potential userbase; that's one of the systemic
problems of educational and enterprise software.

